
Show HN: Solver for the game 24 in Python - panda88888
https://github.com/chris-kuo/twenty-four
======
panda88888
Wrote a solver for the game 24 as a afternoon project.

It's is based on reducing the number of integers in the problem set by 1 in
each iteration, and when there is only 1 integer left in the problem set,
check if it's equal to 24.

The command line prompt assumes 4 numbers inputs but supports custom target
number (24 is the default). It can be configured to either tell whether a
solution exists or print the actual solutions.

